# eheim 2026 leaking at top...



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

i just bought a used 120 gal tank that was full equiped- the filter is an eheim 2026. i set it up tonight and its leaking from where the head and canister connect, what would you do to trouble shoot? do you think its the seal that needs replacing? i removed the seal and it had alot of gunk but it did not look damaged so i put back and tryed again, and its still leaking, its not a slow drip either , its definatly coming out at least 3 sides of the canister that i noticed...

thanks Jenn


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds like the seal to me. When you replace it, get some silicone lubricant. With time, the rubber gets hard and cracks. If you keep it lubricated, it will last longer.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

are you sure it not leak by the head ( where the motor at) ?? take the top off and tilt it if the water come out from the top ( after you take it off from the filter ) then the head o-ring need a new one alot of pro2 happend like that ..if your happend to be like that then you will need a new o-ring and follow this link ..its not hard at all that how i did mine ..
http://www.njagc.net/articles/eheim_oring.htm


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

thanks for your replys!! i will try the seal, then if not i will try the o ring- worst case senerio if its still leaking is there somewhere i can send this to be repaired?


----------



## Markolodeon (Nov 4, 2007)

Luckily I believe the NA Eheim repair center is in Canada. I know it's listed in the manual. Lucklily I learned about lubricating the o-ring when I bought mine and so far so good. With xp3's so inexpensive if our Pro II went out I'd replace it with one of those rather than deal with the shipping charges to get the Pro II repaired.

Eheim clearly doesn't see north america as a viable business. Parts are hard to find, our lfs that still carry them are close-outs, online is pretty much it and I've heard the seal is not cheap.

Hopefully Eheim will give Marineland and Rena a run for the money in NA someday, but they just don't seem interested in the market right now.


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

i got this filter included in the price for a used tank i bought but it would really suck if i had to buy a new filter for 120 gal, kind of hoping it will be cheaper to get it fixed. needless to say it did not come with a manual.. i own 2 rena's and i have to say i have no complaints about them..


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

jenandcoffee said:


> i got this filter included in the price for a used tank i bought but it would really suck if i had to buy a new filter for 120 gal, kind of hoping it will be cheaper to get it fixed. needless to say it did not come with a manual.. i own 2 rena's and i have to say i have no complaints about them..


it will be cheaper to fix for sure better than buy the new one ...i'm telling you just follow that link above and you 're all set ...took less than 30min done , the harder part is to take that lil thing out with the pliers..either way no matter where you filter leak at ( head or seal ring ) is always fixable and worth a try before send it in or get a new one .G/L


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

i printed out the direction and will give it a shot before anything, i really hope its 1 or the other, i don't want to have to send it in to get repaired......


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's a link to the instructions: http://www.eheim.de/eheim/pdf/en/anleit ... 8_2128.pdf . The english instructions start on page 15 of the PDF.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Markolodeon said:


> Luckily I believe the NA Eheim repair center is in Canada. I know it's listed in the manual. Lucklily I learned about lubricating the o-ring when I bought mine and so far so good. With xp3's so inexpensive if our Pro II went out I'd replace it with one of those rather than deal with the shipping charges to get the Pro II repaired.
> 
> Eheim clearly doesn't see north america as a viable business. Parts are hard to find, our lfs that still carry them are close-outs, online is pretty much it and I've heard the seal is not cheap.
> 
> Hopefully Eheim will give Marineland and Rena a run for the money in NA someday, but they just don't seem interested in the market right now.


you're so right ...thats why eheim loss a bunch of money over N.american ...most of the people + myself (now) always stay aways from eheim filter ..i got 2x pro2 2028 and pro 3 2080 both the pro 2 leak at the head a while back ..got that fix ,now my pro3 2080 leak at the head on me last week...eheim is real good filter but when it time to falling apart is just the pain in the $$$ ..o well my last filter with eheim is the pro 3 , i'm done ..i just got 2 X fx5 on ebay for my 180 that i working on it now ..it will be run in a few week so i can test to see how the fx 5 run.nonetheless never eheim again sorry


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

it ended up being the seal, not cheap either fo that little piece of plastic......
thanks for your help!


----------

